
Open vs. Closed Pipes – Flutes vs. Clarinets (2007) - vo2maxer
http://newt.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/flutes.v.clarinets.html
======
pierrec
If you want an simple algorithm to model this, waveguide synthesis can give
surprisingly convincing results, including the difference between open and
closed pipes. In short, a waveguide model involves delaying the signal (to
simulate the signal traveling down the pipe), inverting it (to simulate _wave
reflection_ as described in TFA), and adding back to the pre-delayed signal.

Open pipes have two reflections, therefore two inversions in the corresponding
algorithm, which can be combined into a simple positive feedback loop. Closed
pipes only have one reflection, which is simulated by a negative feedback
loop.

Here's an explorable where you can test it. In particular, in the "controlling
the pitch" and "note transitions" sections, you can try changing the feedback
between positive and negative values, and hear the corresponding
flute/clarinet change in timbre.

[https://www.osar.fr/notes/waveguides/](https://www.osar.fr/notes/waveguides/)

~~~
kbob
Thank you. That page's few simple examples did a lot to clarify my
understanding of waveguide synth.

------
CarVac
So that's why clarinet "squeaks" sound so grating: the higher overtones don't
fit cleanly into the twelve-note scale.

~~~
sizzzzlerz
I pity the family of a beginning clarinet student, like mine when I was
learning to play it. Gaining control of the amount of wind to put into the
instrument along with understanding how the mouthpiece and reed interact with
your mouth, lips, and teeth takes a lot of practice during which time, mostly
squeaks are produced. But, it's like riding a bike. Once mastered, you rarely
fall off. It just takes practice.

------
nomadiccoder
Was expecting to see something related to unix pipes, was pleasantly surprised

------
peter_d_sherman
Fascinating!

